# Waht do you think about idoral?



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

Is anyone taking Iodoral with thyroid meds?

I read rave reviews about this product http://ow.ly/4c9yH
but my doctor said I shouldn't take anything with iodine???

Why not?

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Iodine is not good to take with thyroid issues. It can exacerbate a hypothyroid situation. I personally use un-iodized sea salt and will not take an supplements/vitamins with iodine in them.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

This explains the relationship of iodine to hypothyroidism and how some people are sensitive to it:

http://thyroid.about.com/cs/vitaminsupplement/a/iodine_2.htm

Iodine deficiencies are not common in the western world, and you should test for a deficiency of it before you supplement.

Too much iodine can induce hyperthyroidism:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11396708

I see in another thread that you are taking a significant number of supplements. You really should evaluate their relationship to each other and determine which are necessary based on documented deficiencies that you have. Most well-fed adults in the western world are require very little supplementation and certain supplements--iodine is one, as other the other fat soluble vitamins and certain other minerals--are dangerous to the excess.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> Is anyone taking Iodoral with thyroid meds?
> 
> I read rave reviews about this product http://ow.ly/4c9yH
> but my doctor said I shouldn't take anything with iodine???
> ...


On a personal level, I don't recommend it. It can cause a severe allergic reaction, arrhythmia and hyper.


----------

